

WeChat is going to be huge for payments (unlike WhatsApp) - WardPlunet
http://pando.com/2013/11/28/wechat-is-going-to-be-huge-for-payments-unlike-whatsapp/

======
slaxman
we have been experimenting with whatsapp for user engagement and I must say
it's not too bad. folks are more likely to see your whatsapp message than your
facebook post. I believe that if they open up their api it would do wonders
for them.

